# Noobie shotgun questions



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I shot my first gun (20 gauge) this past weekend, and MAN was it fun! I've since decided that I have to get one. I've got the gun picked out (Benelli Nova) just have to decide if I should get the 12 gauge or the 20? My bro-in-law's family has a bunch of property in Quincy, Fl and I would mostly just shoot targets out there, but there's also wild turkey and hogs on the land that I'd be very interested in getting after. So what would you all suggest, the 12 or the 20?

Thanks for any advice and sorry for the long shpeel.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice selection on the gun. I'd go with the 12-GA. Better all-around gun IMO. I'm no expert, though. A 12-GA is the swiss army knife of hunting and shooting, it kind of does it all.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I would suggest the 12ga. Just for all around applications and ammo is more readily available from bird shot to buck shot.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks guys! I was kinda leaning that way since there is very little price difference between 12 and 20 ($20 I think). I'll probably be bugging everyone before too long about loads and shot and whatnot as soon as I get the gun


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

12 GA gives you more bullets chasing whatever you are shooting at.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Go with the 12 now, save the 20 for a later purchase if you still want one...


----------



## DukeS (May 29, 2013)

if you have a chance, shoot the type of gun you are looking to buy to make sure it fits without gunsmith adjustments. there is one well known brand of gun I can't hit anything worth a damn with, switch guns and all is OK. 12 ga is good all around but heavier. As you shoot more you may be draw to a classic double or O/U in 20 for quail and doves.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, everyone. One more question: it comes in 24, 26, and 28" barrel lengths, which would be best?
Also, I was able to go to Dick's yesterday and hold the 20 gauge and it felt pretty good. I think the 12 gauge is only 1.5 pounds heavier, no big deal


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

camperguy73 said:


> Thanks for all the info, everyone. One more question: it comes in 24, 26, and 28" barrel lengths, which would be best?
> Also, I was able to go to Dick's yesterday and hold the 20 gauge and it felt pretty good. I think the 12 gauge is only 1.5 pounds heavier, no big deal


As longer the barrel as better the accuracy and the shooting pattern. I like my 28"


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Achim2 said:


> As longer the barrel as better the accuracy and the shooting pattern. I like my 28"


Ok, that's what I thought... Just checking. Thanks!


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Barrel length shoould not matter. The choke makes the pattern. Get what ever you like but I like long barrels.


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Cool. Thanks again for the input... I'll get it as soon as I can scrape together $400!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I shot a 12 gauge exclusively for years. When I started shooting quail on a regular basis I bought a light 20 and the less weight makes all the difference in the world with all the walking.
But for most applications like deer, hogs and turkey go with the 12, especially if its your only shotgun. I like a 26" barrel. Just seems to swing better than a 28".


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

welldoya said:


> I shot a 12 gauge exclusively for years. When I started shooting quail on a regular basis I bought a light 20 and the less weight makes all the difference in the world with all the walking.
> But for most applications like deer, hogs and turkey go with the 12, especially if its your only shotgun. I like a 26" barrel. Just seems to swing better than a 28".


Thanks for the input!


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> Barrel length shoould not matter. The choke makes the pattern. Get what ever you like but I like long barrels.


^^^ 
What he said .


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> Barrel length shoould not matter.


Unless it is going to serve double duty as a home defense firearm. The extra 4" could make it a bit unwieldy in the close quarters.


----------



## TinCan (Jul 22, 2012)

Agree Capt Bill, shorter Barrel put's one on target little quicker (to me any way) 870 has multitude of Barrel selections, for inside house I have an 870 with 18 in barrel and field use 26 Hasting rifled slug barrel, need smooth barrel upland Birds now. (Express)

870 wingmaster limited edition stays at home


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

The first 12g i shot was a 3.5" 4/0 buck shot bout ripped my shoulder off but i had to buy one after its addictive


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

Finally got it, guys!


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice I love mine


----------



## camperguy73 (Apr 3, 2012)

I haven't had a chance to shoot it yet, but it feels pretty good. 
Also, does anyone have any suggestions for cleaning: solvents, lubes, kits? Would a bore snake be good enough for cleaning, or should I just buy a kit?


----------

